# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  First cycle. Anavar. Diet confusion!

## mittmittmitt

So I've been working out for 4-5 years now and decided to start an anavar cycle soon but I'm unclear as how to figure out the best diet. Do I stick to a 45p 40c 15f? Im 165lb 5'10, and around 19bf% 

I want to lean out but at the same time I worry that I don't have enough muscle mass. Should I change my diet during the cycle or is there not enough time to switch from a cutting diet to a lean mass diet? I'm confused any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## mittmittmitt

Anyone?  :Frown:

----------


## 38jumper38

First, what's your age?
Second, you bf% is high, you need diet and cardio to lower your bf% before anything. How's your diet look's like?

----------


## mittmittmitt

I'm 23, 

Today this is what I ate. 


Jun 29

530
3 whole eggs 2 egg whites 26/3/3.5 cal 242 
Banana
1.5/31/0.45 121

Fish oil 0/0/1.3

855
4oz chicken breast 
30/0/1 130 
half cup broc
1/3/0 13

1100
130g Tuna in sunflower oil
35/3/6

1225
4oz chicken breast 
30/0/1 130cal
half cup broc
1/3/0 13cal

600pm
PWO
1 scoop Iso whey 24P 2.5C 1F
120g blue berries 

700pm
PPWO
6 oz talapia 24g protien?


Before bed
1 scoop iso whey 24P 2.5C 1F
120g blueberries .5/10/2 39Cal

I do shift work so this is typical for days. Is anavar not sufficient for a first cycle if I'm not wanting to get huge right now. Just tone and add lean muscle mass?

----------


## mittmittmitt

Oh and vit c 1000 (I think) in the morning as well as a multi vit

----------


## 38jumper38

You diet looks like for cut.
You not going to bulk, not even with anavar .
Need improved in the diet, lower your bf%, and wait 2 years to go with TEST.

----------


## mittmittmitt

Well I am trying to cut. I would like to be down to 11%. 

Could you suggest how I could alter my diet for lean mass while on anavar ?

----------


## Windex

> Well I am trying to cut. I would like to be down to 11%. 
> 
> Could you suggest how I could alter my diet for lean mass while on anavar?


You don't seem to get it. Anavar does not make you lose weight diet does. You are not ready for steroids because of your age and poor dieting. You should read the stickies and educate yourself on how to feed your body with proper nutrition to grow and lose weight as nobody is going to spoon feed you. As well, an Anavar only cycle is not wise.

Weight gain and weight loss is strictly determined by dieting and cardio - no amount of steroids will help you without a proper diet. You are still a few years away from steroids.

----------


## mittmittmitt

Okay, so I'll dial in my diet to hopefully not lose any muscle mass and drop my bf to maybe 10% or lower. At that point (maybe 2 years down the road), should I use Anavar (+test), would I stick to a bulking diet or cutting?

I appreciate the precautions and suggestions, I wasn't planning on doing it this year anyways. I'm just preparing, learning.

----------


## mittmittmitt

Also windex or others could you show where I could improve my diet for cutting?

----------


## Windex

> I'm 23, 
> 
> Today this is what I ate. 
> 
> 
> Jun 29
> 
> 530
> 3 whole eggs 2 egg whites 26/3/3.5 cal 242 *Switch this with your chicken in the next meal if possible, not a big deal if you cannot.*
> ...


See bold. I am giving you this advise under the assumption that you are being honest about not taking ANavar nor any other anabolic compound for the next few years.

----------


## L8yrMom

I am 42 (although in my head I'm still in my 20s!). I just had a baby in November and I have been doing cardio and watching my diet for the past 3 months trying to get back into shape. I know that I have several things going against me.. namely my age. I was 130... now I'm hovering around 170. No matter what I do I cannot seem to lose anything and it is VERY frustrating! I just got my order of Avanvar in.. I've tried Winstrol and very low dosage of test. I only seem to get more bulky.. which is NOT what I wanted. So a trainer recommended I do this after his wife had children.. snd now she is getting ready to compete and looks incredible. Now, that being said.. I need help. I am open to ideas on diet and exercise... what I'm doing is just not getting it.
Thanks for any help!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ Welcome L8yrMOm...

To get specific advice just for you, please start a new thread including what you stated above plus anything else you might find pertinent.
We can help you to shed BF. And steroids with a higher BF will only make matters worse. It is all in what you eat. Plain and simple. And I am learning this myself EVERY SINGLE DAY!

Enjoy the site!

----------


## L8yrMom

thank you... I will repost it on a new thread

----------

